# feeling a bit down :-(



## Love London (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi there,

I've had 2 failed ICSI tx, 6 failed DE tx. 1 embryo left in Czech.
2 DE cycles failed whilst sister in law was pregnant, gladly she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl one year ago, and is now expecting again, just found out. Because of this me and DH have decided to hold off last tx until her baby is born August. I was a really emotional nasty mess when she was pregnant.

I'm due on with another pointless AF aka 'the blob'! in a few days and I hate it sooo much, it reminds me of what I don't have. I have regular AFs and zero eggs! right pain in the posterior. 

I'm putting my feeling down mood to the due AF. I guess this should just go in a diary really, rather than here. DH is on nightshift and when he is off he sleeps pretty much all the time, with no motivation to do anything. Yet inlaws work long hours, they seem to be doing so much and are super happy, I really think me a DH are stuck in a constant rut. We love each other but , well I don't know, I'm taking my frustrations out on him.

By the way, do you think it is wrong that my DH has told me not to contact inlaw to offer congrats to new pregnancy?


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello lovely

I know how you feel. I also have had 2 failed cycles now and am down in the dumps and am guessing most of it is exaggerated by AF which also is reminding me what I don't have this month again. 

Be happy for the news for others. Don't become bitter and sad about others joy - it will only consume you otherwise. Come on pick yourself up and smile. You got this. You can do it.  Be strong and so will I. 

Much love x


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
Sending you both hugs. I had a bad day today and cried but I know it is a process that your mind is trying  to deal with everything. I know completely how you feel. Cc


----------

